

Best way to find people for a closed mobile beta - eanie

Hi,<p>I'm about to finish an iPhone app, and wanted to know what anyone's experience of the best way to get a group of people into a closed beta test ?  I guess asking here for volunteers would be good, but my target audience is more "standard consumer" than early adopter.<p>Do people post up a few google ad words, post to forums, what have you found to be the best way to do this ?
======
thegoleffect
Have you read Crossing the Chasm? Going directly from nothing to "standard
consumer" is rough and doesn't typically happen. Your first users have to be
more open to new things (making them early adopters). The average consumer
won't try things their friends aren't already using.

------
guids
what demo is the app targeting? How many beta testers are you looking for? Do
you have irl friends?

